# Guillows Giant Scale Junkers J87-B



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I built this a couple years ago.I don't think I ever posted any pics..
































It has a sliding canopy and a 34 inch wingspan..Thanks for looking..Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice!!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks John!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that. You did a super job. Those things aren't easy to build.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

It wasn't too bad..I had fun with it ,learned alot..I wouldn't mind building another one.A friend of mine gave it to me. He thought he needed a hobby bought it opened it up and put in the closet for 5 years ..His first model kit...LOL ...Jeff


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I never had any luck with these balsa kits, they tended to end up in the trash eventually 

Very nice work on your Stuka :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW, that is Cool!!!! I can't remember how many of the old Gullows kits I started and NEVER completed any of them. Very difficult to build. Excellent work!!! - Denis


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Does if fly?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah how does it fly?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Y3a said:


> Does if fly?


I am quite sure it will fly... Am I going to fly it? No way!!!...LOL


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

what, didnt balance it? lol


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Jafo said:


> what, didnt balance it? lol


To be Honest " No I didn't" no clay in the nose and no rubberband motor.. Just mad me a" looking at" model!!!..Jeff


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I used to compete in free flight outdoor scale rubberband powered stick & tissue models in our model airplane club. My favorites were the Peck Polymer piper Cub, Sig Monocoupe and Mr. Mulligan.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks great to me!

These Guillow stick and tissue models can actually fly, I built a number of them years ago and learned to NEVER add any paint to them if you intend to fly them, the paint makes them too heavy. Also not adding the landing gear helps.
The longest flight times I ever got with mine were about thirty-five seconds which in those days I was quite proud of.

Agentsmith


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

agentsmith said:


> Looks great to me!
> 
> These Guillow stick and tissue models can actually fly, I built a number of them years ago and learned to NEVER add any paint to them if you intend to fly them, the paint makes them too heavy. Also not adding the landing gear helps.
> The longest flight times I ever got with mine were about thirty-five seconds which in those days I was quite proud of.
> ...


Thanks! There is lots of paint on this one.Two coats of primer and at least 2 coats of green..


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! Great attention to detail. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## CapB (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey how long did it take to build such a beaut!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

CapB said:


> Hey how long did it take to build such a beaut!


I was keeping track of hours when I started it,but then forgot to track it. If I had to guess I would say about 40 hours..Jeff


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(Necropost) Thanks for posting these, Jeff! I'm about to apply the camo job to my 1/32 scale Stuka tody, and found your buildup to be an excellent reference for the exact scheme I'm looking for! :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yah you can make them fly but they require almost total rebuilding, at least for rubber power. The engineering is heavy and they are more suited for gas control line flying. if you want them to fly rubber power, you really can't paint them but there are a lot of alternatives (colored tissue, pre printing camo and insignia on tissue, etc.). This is a nice build for sure!


----------

